# TLA01511C 15 inch Polaroid LCD TV..disassemble?



## Paulwa (Apr 8, 2010)

After a bit of difficulty I managed to remove the back..going in to see why my backlight wasn't working. (It would go black after a few minutes of normal operation and still have sound). I managed to unplug all the wire plugs after getting the main cannister of elctronics loose. I got down to two PC boards with the solder sde up. Pulled all the screws off the boards but could not get the boards loose to see the component siides. Are they glued down?? Couldn't pry either one loose. Can't fix it if I can't get to the component side. Anyone know why the boards are stuck tight? Am I missing a hidden screw or something? Neither board will come loose. The back light circuit board will come partly loose but can't lift it out. I am stuck! But tomorrow or next day I am going in again. After I took it apart the fiirst time and put everything back together snugly, the tv worked well for about 6 hours before blacking out again. Very frustrating. I am totally happy with its normal operation..for a China built tv. Help, anyone?
Paul:upset:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Stop where you are !!

The problem is rarely on the LCD panel and you are in danger of creating an irreparable mess.

look at the board where the backlight(s) was (were) connected. This is the power supply / Inverter board. Sometimes they are together and other times the inverter board is separate.

99% of the time the fault lays here or with the power supply. Check the capacitors visually and replace with the EXACT value, temperature & voltage ratings all capacitors that are domed or bulged on the low voltage side of the board. If none look faulty, try replacing them all.


----------



## Paulwa (Apr 8, 2010)

Not going into the LCD unit, Done Fishin, I am down to the solder side of the two circuit boards of which one is the backlight power board. I can't even see any components till I can lift the board out. But neither board will come loose.
This little 15 inch tv is not built like the next larger size LCD TV's. I removed every screw that holds the boards down but they will not come free. The LCD portion is totally seperate from what I am trying to get into. It could be Cap's..but unless I can get the board free I will never know.
Thanks for answering but I don't think you read my original question close enough.
Paul


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I was using my imagination and not having seen this particular model, it sounded like you were trying to get the pcb's off of the LCD display. I have never come across a situation like the one you describe.

any chance of a picture to get an idea of what the problem is ?


----------



## Paulwa (Apr 8, 2010)

When I get back into it soon I'll shoot some pix and post them.
Paul


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

As soon as you post, I will visit.. I am subscribed to and watching your thread.


----------



## Master_Tech (Dec 16, 2013)

There is a little clip holding the power plug in place after you have removed the screws on the two boards then there is also the nut that holds the antenna line in place after that they should come out with relative ease. Best of luck.



Been repairing Tv's since I could watch them.:dance:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Master_Tech for your input on this problem. However the original poster has not been back to update us with his progress for a very long time. Your advice may well help someone else in the same situation, so we thank you for that. In the meantime I will close this thread due to the amount of time that has passed since help was requested.

:wave:


----------

